# Waterchiller Eigenbau ... alltagstauglich



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

Leider habe ich hier bisher vergebens nach einem derartigen Thema gesucht ... Lediglich Kompressor- oder Stickstoffkühlung sind hier gern vertreten. Da ich aber wenig Aufwand und Geld in eine effektive und alltagstaugliche Wasserkühlung investieren wollte, habe ich mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht und folgendes ist hierbei herausgekommen ... 

Die Idee ist sicher bereits mehrfach realisiert worden doch habe ich meine Kühlungsmethode etwas verfeinert ... der modifizierte Gefrierwürfel. 

Was bringt er mit: 

leistungsstarker Kompressor
Isolierung des Gehäuses
leichte Modifizierung möglich
vertretbarer Platzverbrauch
überschaubarer Mehrkostenaufwand Strom
Lautheit kennt jeder vom Kühlschrank in der Küche
vertretbarer Anschaffungspreis
Gesagt getan. Ich kaufte mir bei Quelle den preiswertesten A+ Gefrierwürfel für 150 von LLoyd im Angebot. Natürlich könnt ihr auch gebrauchte Geräte günstiger erwerben, doch lag mir die Leistung und Lautheit des Kompressors sehr am Herzen.

Ich entfernte alle Fächer und Klappen machte mir Gedanken zum Wasserbehälter. Ich entschied mich für eine Glaslösung und beauftragte meinen befreundeten Glaser mir nach Maß eine Art Aquarium herzustellen. Er verwendete dickes temperaturbeständiges Glas und haltbaren Kleber. Das kostete mich weitere 50 Freundschaftspreis ... 

Nun konnte es losgehen. CPU Wasserkühler von Innovatek GFlow für Sockel 775, dazu die 1250 230 V Pumpe von Eheim, 10/8 Schläuche und div. Heizungsisolierung aus dem Baumarkt. Als Flüssigkeit verwendete ich Leitungswasser und Frostschutzmittel fürs Auto. Das Erstaunen über die Füllmenge lies nicht lange auf sich warten und da ich mich für eine 50/50 Mischung entschieden habe, kamen mal eben allein 20 l Frostschutzmittel zusammen. Gut das ich auch in diese Branche gute Kontakte hatte.

Ich bohrte 2 Löcher durch die Isolierung der Rückwand und verlegte die Schläuche in das Bad. Dann nur noch die Pumpe und den CPU Kühler installieren. Fertig.

Nach sorgsamer Isolierung der Leitungen und des CPU Kühlers gegen Kondenswasser folgte mein erster Test. Die Wassertemperatur lies sich nach etwa 24h auf -30 Grad senken und das Kühlmittel blieb sehr flüssig. Zusätzlich erwarb ich bei Conrad noch ein Innen/Außen Thermometer für 11 Euro und das System war komplett ...

Mein damaliger E6600 lief somit stabil@ 4,2 Ghz. Für mein demnächst neues System mit Penryn Quad plane ich jetzt wieder einen "GIG" und bin gespannt auf die OC Ergebnisse ...


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

würdest den auch verkaufen/auf unser eventuelles Forumstreffen mitbringen?


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> würdest den auch verkaufen/auf unser eventuelles Forumstreffen mitbringen?


 
Dein Ernst?  Ja gern ... bin gern unter Gleichgesinnten ... Wann und Wo?


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Das kann noch dauer, aber hoffentlich netmehr lange. Ich hoffe mal, das die Redis, Admins und Mods, das mal bald in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

dito. Wie schauts mit der ersten Frage aus, falls die zweite nicht in Angriff genommen wird?


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> dito. Wie schauts mit der ersten Frage aus, falls die zweite nicht in Angriff genommen wird?


 
Tja ... müssen wir uns nur über den Preis einigen, bzw. du nicht über die Entfernung stolperst  und der Weg zu weit wird ... dann nutze ICQ.

Ich für meinen Teil kann die Teile auch in Serie produzieren ...


----------



## Oliver (7. Oktober 2007)

Die Idee an sich ist ganz ok, aber die Umsetzung könnte effizienter sein. Wenn du den Kühlschrank auseinanderbaust und dann die Kühlelemente direkt ins Wasser legst, erreichst du niedrigere und stabilere Temperaturen unter Last.


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die Idee an sich ist ganz ok, aber die Umsetzung könnte effizienter sein. Wenn du den Kühlschrank auseinanderbaust und dann die Kühlelemente direkt ins Wasser legst, erreichst du niedrigere und stabilere Temperaturen unter Last.


 
Das ist wahr ... nur war mir der Mod des Schrankes ausreichend, um ihn eventuell auch wiederverwenden zu können ... Trotzdem danke für deinen Tip


----------



## HeNrY (7. Oktober 2007)

Wieviel Watt schluckt denn der Kühlschrank unter Last deines Rechners?


----------



## streega (8. Oktober 2007)

Eine gute Frage ... leider habe ich mich damit nie auseinandergesetzt ... mein System lag schon allein bei ca. 450 W Gesamtleistung und da spielte für mich der Stromverbrauch irgendwie keine Rolle mehr ... wäre aber interessant zu wissen ... mit SCHOCKWIRKUNG


----------



## hansi152 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich bestell dann gleich einen
Aber wirklich Respekt
Hab zu Hause 2 alte Gefrierschränke bzw. Truhe und einen Kühlschrank
Da müsste doch was gehen
Aber nicht bei meiner derzeitigen 0815-Kiste


----------



## streega (8. Oktober 2007)

... besorg dir ein Behältnis für die Kühlflüssigkeit und los gehts


----------



## hansi152 (9. Oktober 2007)

Meine derzeitige Überlegung:
Ich kauf mir wie du eine billige Gefrierbox
nur plane ich derzeit von den alten Gefrierscränken ein paar
Letungen da durch das Gefäß für das Wasser zu leiten

Mein derzeitiges Prob ist dass wenn nicht das ganze Gestänge nicht reinpasst
ich schweißen bzw. löten muss. 
Ich selber kann nicht schweißen aber mein Bruder kommt gerade frisch von einem Kurs zu Löten und Schweißen.
Aber wieviel Druck muss das Ganze aushalten? 
Weiß das jemand?

:Nur natürlich rundherum viiiiiiiele Dämmmatten :d


----------



## streega (9. Oktober 2007)

Keine Ahnung, die Kühlleitungen durch das Kühlmittel zu leiten ist natürlich effektiver als meine Variante. Vergiß bitte nicht, daß das Kühlmittel durch öffnen des Kreislaufes verloren geht und du es neu befüllen lassen mußt. Ansonsten keine schlechte Idee ...


----------



## hansi152 (10. Oktober 2007)

das ist ein projekt für den nächsten Sommer finanziert durch einen Ferienjob


----------



## streega (10. Oktober 2007)

... ja ja ... die PC´s sind schon ein kostenintensives Hobby, und was was man nicht alles dafür tut !?


----------



## Black_Beetle (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe etwas ähnliches vor...

Ich persönlich würde dir empfehlen es Hartzulöten vorrausgesetzt du benutzt den Werkstoff Kupfer. Das Weichlöten würde ich dir nicht empfehlen 
Hier ein Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühlkreislauf im Kompressorkühlschrank: 1) Kondensator (Verflüssiger, warme Seite, hoher Druck), 2) Drossel (Kühlmittel flüssig), 3) Verdampfer (kalte Seite, geringer Druck), 4) Kompressor (Kühlmittel gasförmig)

Wie du siehst herrscht bei der Nummer 1 ein hoher Druck das liegt daran das der Kompressor das kältemittel verdichten muss... 

Der Druck ist abhängig vom Kältemittel. Es kommt darauf an welches du benutzen willst. Das Kältemittel ist abhängig vom Kompressor ( Leistung ).

Um das Kältemittel zu verdichten ist ein Druck erforderlich der sich bei jedem Kältemittel unterscheidet.

siehe hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%A4ltemittel


Ich persönlich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Gefriertruhe oder einem Kühlschrank. Ich mag aber keine 150  für das Teil ausgeben...

Ich habe schon eine Rundmail an mein komplettes Telefonbuch geschrieben aber bis jezt hat sich keiner gemeldet.

Habe heute bei dem Schrotthändler angerufen und nach einem Kühlschrank gefragt leider haben die ausgerechnet heute die Dinger verwertet. Ich soll mich nächste Woche dort mal blicken lassen.

Mit ein bisschen Glück erwische ich einen der noch funktioniert ansonsten heißt es probieren.

Wenn ich einen Kühlschrank gefunden habe kann ich mir auch den restlichen Teil des Wärmetauschers bestellen... Habe vor mir einen Wärmetauscher aus Kupfer zu bauen.

Wenn dem so ist dann müsste ich diese Leitungen kappen da ich diese Leitungen im Wärmetauscher durchführen möchte...

Meine nächste Frage: Was kostet solch ein befüllen des Kühlsystem mit dem zugehörigen Kältemittel und wo wird soetwas praktiziert.

Ein Kühlschrank funktioniert im Prinzip wie eine Wärmepumpe...

-----------------

Eine Wärmepumpe kann als maximale Heizwasser-Vorlauftemperatur von 55 °C und bei Geräten mit dem Kältemittel Propan (R290) 65 °C angenommen werden.

Die verwendeten Kältemittel

- haben Einfluss auf die Leistungszahl, damit auf den Energieverbrauch und die Wirtschaftlichkeit,

- können bei Leckagen austreten und sowohl die Ozonschicht schädigen als auch den Treibhauseffekt verstärken.

------------

Nun möchte ich wissen was für ein Kältemittel in Frage kommen würde um möglichst eine hohe Effizienz zu erreichen. 

So ein paar Fragen an den Ersteller des Threades.

Was für ein Kältemittel wird in deinem System genutzt? 

Musstest du das System trennen und es wieder befüllen? 

Bei einem Kühlschrank wird die Wäre aus dem Kühlschrank über die Röhrchen ( Wärmetauscher ) hinter dem Kühlschrank an den Raum geleitet...

... Wie funktioniert das bei dir? Hast du diesen Wärmetauchers des Kühlschrankes in deinem System untergebracht oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?

Es wäre gut wenn du mir mal eine Link deines Kühlschrankes mit den dazugehörigen Daten reinstellen könntest damit ich weiß was für einen Kühlschrank du benutzt. ( Es gibt Kompressorkühlschränke, Absorberkühlschränke und Thermoelektrische Kühlschränke )

siehe hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kühlschrank#Kompressork.C3.BChlschrank


Weitere 2 Fragen... hast du an deinem Kompressor ein Autoventil oder soetwas? Über dieses könnte man das Kältemittel selber nachfüllen.

Wie und mit was hast du isoliert um das Kondenswasser zu verhindern? Hast du Bilder davon?

Bei der ganzen Sache habe ich mir nun selber einige Fragen beantworten können, einige die mir immer noch unklar erscheinen habe ich stehen lassen.


P.s. Habe eben mitbekommen das du nur den Kühlschrank für das Wasser nutzt... Hatte mir das anders vorgestellt aber okay.


----------



## streega (29. Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile habe ich meinen Kühlschrank fast 2 Jahre in Betrieb und die Isolierung der Zuleitungen und des PC´s trotz mehrerer Umbauten perfektioniert. Er kühlt zuverlässig und dauerhaft ohne Murren. Somit könnte ich behaupten, die Alltagstauglichkeit hat sich damit bewiesen . Heut abend schieß ich noch ein paar Bilder und stelle sie ein.


----------



## CoNtAcT (30. Juli 2010)

Ohne Bilder geht garnichts....


----------



## Patrickclouds (30. Juli 2010)

wieviel abwärme des rechners wurde denn letztendlich gekühlt von dem kühlschrank?
nur die cpu?
welche temperatur hatte das wasser wenn der kühlschrank und rechner dauerhaft läuft?

worauf ich eigentlich hinaus möchte ist, dass so ein gefrierschrank nicht die abwärme eines komplett wassergekühlten rechners abführen kann. das sieht man schon allein an der vorlaufzeit von einem tag bis das wasser auf -30°C ist. eine cpu wird das ding vielleicht noch schaffen bei wassertemp -x°C. allerdings kann es auch sein, dass es der riesige wasservorrat ist der verhindert, dass sich das wasser schneller aufwärmt, als der kompressor nachkühlen kann. betrachtet auf eine gewisse betriebsdauer unter voller last. läuft die cpu dann wieder im idle schafft es der kompressor wieder die geringe idle last abzuführen.

gib mal bitte die bezeichnung vom verdichter, dann können wir feststellen was das teil im idealfall tatsächlich packt 
denn bisher sind die werte von oben komplett frie interpretierbar in bezug auf abwärme des rechners und wassertemp unter dauerlast.


----------



## isulk (3. August 2010)

Dann will ich mal was zu Thema beisteuern 

Hatte damals noch eine alte Gefrierkombi stehen und hab die umgebaut.
Die Leistung war nicht so dolle,hatte eine lange Vorlaufzeit und konnte auch nur ein kleinen Dualcore halten.Im Vordergrund stand halt der Spass an der Sache.Ich lass mal die Bilder sprechen.

1. http://www.abload.de/img/100_0527m23i.jpg

2.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0528o0wz.jpg

3.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0529j4g0.jpg

4.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0532o3sv.jpg

5.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0533y2m9.jpg

6.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0534h0e4.jpg

7.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0535g05o.jpg

8.http://www.abload.de/img/100_053602f3.jpg

9.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0538a2le.jpg

10.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0541z2ez.jpg

11.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0542n4zs.jpg

12.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0543v3o9.jpg

13.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0544m1jj.jpg

14.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0545n4ok.jpg

15.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0555c49t.jpg

16.http://www.abload.de/img/100_0556l3wb.jpg


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. August 2010)

Hi, 

wie war denn die Leistung?


----------



## isulk (3. August 2010)

Damals hatte ich noch kein Lasttester aber ich würde so schätzen 170Watt bei 15grad.Das war halt schon ein 20Jahre alter R12 Kompressor.

So bin ich dann in die Kältetechnik eingestiegen und baue heute solche Chiller z.b.
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc031238qau.jpg


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. August 2010)

Und was hast du bei dem Chiller für Kosten vom Material her?


----------



## isulk (3. August 2010)

Mein erster Chiller(aus der Gefrierkombi) hat nicht viel gekostet.Hab mir nur Holz,Kleber und Iso kaufen müssen,den Bauschaum hab ich vom Kumpel bekommen,das waren vielleicht 30€.

Bei einem aktuellen Chiller mit ordentlicher Leistung ist man schnell bei 300€ und mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2010)

Wäre es möglich, die Bilder hier im Forum hochzuladen?


----------



## streega (8. August 2010)

Anbei meine versprochenen Bilder ... ein Screenshot folgt ebenfalls. Derzeit kühle ich lediglich meine CPU ... und mehr als 8,5 Grad erreicht das Wasser nicht, trotz Vollast im Spiel oder Benchmark. Den Nerv meinen Kompressor zu fotografieren und den Typ abzulesen habe ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Er ist von Lloyd und mit 4 Sternen ausgewiesen. Der Schrank ist wie ersichtlich gut unter meiner Treppe verbaut und begleitet mich jetzt bereits volle 2 Jahre durch meine Hardware-Orgien.  Klar gibt es effizientere Kühlungen und bessere Methoden auch einen Kühlschrank zu nutzen. Leider sind in meinem die Kühlkanäle in das Innengehäuseblech eingepresst, ein direktes Eintauchen ins Wasser ist somit nicht möglich. Über Nacht kühlt der Schrank problemlos bis auf minus 25-30 Grad herunter und ermöglicht für Stunden Durchschnittstemperaturen der CPU zwischen 0 und 10 Grad. Für mich alltagstauglich, unkompliziert und robust.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (8. August 2010)

aha vorher war das so zu verstehn du würdest bei -30°C den rechner betreiben:


streega schrieb:


> Nach sorgsamer Isolierung der Leitungen und des CPU Kühlers gegen Kondenswasser folgte mein erster Test. Die Wassertemperatur lies sich nach etwa 24h auf -30 Grad senken und das Kühlmittel blieb sehr flüssig.



dass der unter dauerlauf nur 8°C schafft bei 200watt spiegelt dann doch die tatsächliche leistung wieder


----------



## streega (8. August 2010)

Patrickclouds schrieb:


> aha vorher war das so zu verstehn du würdest bei -30°C den rechner betreiben:
> 
> 
> dass der unter dauerlauf nur 8°C schafft bei 200watt spiegelt dann doch die tatsächliche leistung wieder


 
Nach etwa 12-15h hat das Wasser diese Temperatur erreicht und wenn ich nicht spiele und die Cool & Quiet Funktion einsetzt, hält er diese auch


----------



## assko (8. August 2010)

So was hätte ich auch gern^^ hab davon leider nur null plan
Aber sehr schöne Aktion


----------



## streega (8. August 2010)

assko schrieb:


> So was hätte ich auch gern^^ hab davon leider nur null plan
> Aber sehr schöne Aktion



Gar nicht so aufwendig (siehe Einleitung) ... nur ein bischen Bastelarbeit mit den Schläuchen


----------



## streega (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Screenshot ...


----------



## McZonk (9. August 2010)

streega schrieb:


> Nach etwa 12-15h hat das Wasser diese Temperatur erreicht und wenn ich nicht spiele und die Cool & Quiet Funktion einsetzt, hält er diese auch



Im Idle bringen dir diese Temperaturen (abgesehen von einer CPUz-Vali) allerdings nicht viel. Ich würde das Hauptaugenmerk schon auf die Kühlleistung mit hoher Verlustleistung der CPU legen. 

Aber overall ein ganz netter Versuch und eine eXtreme Umsetzung .


----------



## assko (9. August 2010)

Ist echt hammer wie du nicht mal 40grad erreichst und im idle 20grad so ne Kühlung brauch ich unbedingt aber hab noch ferien am 1.10 ausbildung dann gibt es geld dan kann ich sowas in angriff nehmen^^
Oder hat jemand soviel zeit mir eine zu bauen^^?

streega wann fängt serien produktion an?^^


----------



## streega (9. August 2010)

Lach ... naja, der Wirkungsgrad eines Kühlwürfels stößt hier schon ein bischen an seine Grenzen. Aber für meine Zwecke reichts. Besorg dir einen Kühlschrank (meiner kam 129 €) und lass dir einen Glasbehälter bauen. Falls du hier Probleme hast, habe ich einen guten Glaser an der Hand. Meines kostete 50 €. Schläuche von Caseking, eine starke Pumpe von Eheim (am besten über 220V, nicht 12V), einen passsenden CPU Kühler, Isomaterial aus dem Baumarkt für Heizungsrohre und jede Frostschutz für den Autokühler. Ich habe 40 l Fassungsvermögen, davon sind bestimmt 25 reiner Frostschutz. Das wars eigentlich schon  Sonst melde dich und ich bau dir einen fertig, aber nur gegen Vorkasse , keine Sorge bin seriös.


----------



## assko (9. August 2010)

Könntest du mal viel mehr Fotos machen allso von innen von ausen würde den"Würfel" gerne mal von überall sehen und den cpu kühler wie meinste das mit passend? 
kannst mir ja alles per pn schicken.


----------



## streega (9. August 2010)

Kann ich, jedoch ist er unter meiner Treppe aufgebaut. Das fotografieren ist dann etwas schwieriger  Bilder in geöffnetem Zustand siehst du auch ganz zu Beginn meines Artikels.


----------



## assko (9. August 2010)

Wie gesagt so gut es geht bilder machen^^
und wenn de mir pn schreibst kannste mir auch sagen wie viel alles zusammen gekostet hat?


----------



## streega (9. August 2010)

Dann bis heut Abend.


----------



## streega (11. August 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Im Idle bringen dir diese Temperaturen (abgesehen von einer CPUz-Vali) allerdings nicht viel. Ich würde das Hauptaugenmerk schon auf die Kühlleistung mit hoher Verlustleistung der CPU legen.
> 
> Aber overall ein ganz netter Versuch und eine eXtreme Umsetzung .


 
Thanks


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. August 2010)

Die idee hatte ich ahch schon mal, habs dann aber wieder verworfen, tolle umsetzung
Inzwischen geht mir eine neue idee nicht mehr aus dem kopf: erdwärme
Wie ich darauf komme ist einfach, mein kollege hat sich ein haus gebaut und eben ne erdwärme heizung, als wir vor ein paar wochen alle wegen der hitzewelle gejammert haben erzählt er dass er sein haus damit auf ~25 grad C kühlt obwohl er eine fussbodenheizung hat (im sommer also die kältequelle unten)
Das könnte man doch auch verwenden um den pc zu kühlen, hat schon mal wer was in die richtung versucht? Bzw hättet ihr tipps, bzw ne ahnung wie viel m kupferrohr ich vergraben müsste um mein system zu kühlen?


----------



## On/OFF (13. Dezember 2010)

@ steega   hi

na hast du jetzt nur viele Meter Schlauch in die Kühlflüssigkeit ( "aquarium")gelegt , oder jagst du direkt die Kühlflüssigkeit durch deinen Rechnerkühlkreislauf? 

Und ist es nicht sinnvoller einen Radiator Mora zb (24m Kupferrohr drin )  mit wasserdichten Lüftern in der Kühlflüssigkeit zu versenken ,  Oder hat man dann ein noch grösseres Watt  bzw Wärmetauschproblem ? Praktisch ein separater hermetisch abgeriegelter Kreislauf für den Rechner wegen Verschmutzung der Kühler. Könnte mir vorstellen das man damit vielleicht die Kondenswasserbildung etwas vermeiden könnte , weil ja nur das Wasser im Radiator -30°C hat. Und beim einschalten dann alles gemischt wird.

Und wie schnell würde sich das Wasser dann aufheizen wenn man CPU + Gpu kühlt ?    Vielleicht hat ein Fachmann , Kühltechniker darauf eine Antwort mit irgendwelchen Formeln zum berechnen .

eimal mit der Kühleinheit vom Kühlschrank direct im Wasser , und einmal ohne (Kühlschrank nicht aufschneiden) Und sind die Leitungen im Kühlschrank so knapp bemessen , daß man ohne Löten aufschneiden sie nicht einfach so verbiegen kann das das Element direkt in das Aquarium reicht?

Oder bringt das mit den Zwei Kreisläufen fast garnix gegenüber Wakü? Sprich man muss unbedingt wennsschon dennschon direkt die Kühlflüssigkeit durch den Rechner jagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2010)

- Kondenswasser: Da gehts nur um den Temperaturunterschied Luft/Schläuche und der wird immer so groß sein, dass man isolieren muss, wenn die Kühlleistung so gut ist, dass sich der Aufwand lohnt.
- Wärmeaustausch Wasser im Kreislauf<->Wasser im Speicher: Wasserdichte Lüfter wird schwer, ein Mora ist teuer und die Lamellen aus Alu. Wesentlich einfach ist eine Pumpe zur Umwäzung des Wassers und ein Wärmetauscher (teuer: Plattentauscher kaufen, billig: Kupferrohr)
- Wärmeanstieg: Um einen Liter Wasser um 10K zu erwärmen braucht man Daumen*Pi 11,26Wh. Das heißt wenn du 450W Ab- und Umgebungswärme in den Kreislauf einbringst und du 100l Wasser runtergekühlt hast, dann ist die Temperatur nach zwei Stunden um 8K gestiegen.


----------



## On/OFF (14. Dezember 2010)

fakk , ich war fast davon überzeugt das sich das evtl lohnt .

Ruyen , du bist echt ein Spasverderber


----------



## streega (14. Dezember 2010)

On/OFF schrieb:


> fakk , ich war fast davon überzeugt das sich das evtl lohnt .
> 
> Ruyen , du bist echt ein Spasverderber



Schau dir meine Bilder etwas genauer an. Seit über 2 jahren habe ich die Kondenswasserproblematik super im Griff. Ich finde, mein Aufwand hat sich durchaus gelohnt. Allein meine GTX 470 konnte ich im Bench um 58 % Leistung steigern. Man muß schon ein FREAK sein und keine Angst vor der Stromrechnung  haben


----------



## On/OFF (15. Dezember 2010)

Streega   

Aber so richtig beantwortet hast du meine Fragen nicht . zb:  Die Flüssigkeit direkt in den Rechner pumpen ? oder Tauschen ^^

Na,  Angst hab ich schon ein bißchen Vor der Stromrechnung , aber was soll sie machen ? mich erschlagen  pfff ,  Da müssen andere kommen  , oder Die muss ihren Vader  mitbringen .....


----------



## streega (16. Dezember 2010)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Streega
> 
> Aber so richtig beantwortet hast du meine Fragen nicht . zb: Die Flüssigkeit direkt in den Rechner pumpen ? oder Tauschen ^^
> 
> Na, Angst hab ich schon ein bißchen Vor der Stromrechnung , aber was soll sie machen ? mich erschlagen pfff , Da müssen andere kommen , oder Die muss ihren Vader mitbringen .....


 
Ja, klar. Eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung, in die ein Kühlschrank eingebunden ist. Als Kühler verwendest du auf dem Prozessor und den zu kühlenden Bauteilen normale Wasserkühler, welche aber aufgrund der Konsistenz der Kühlflüssigkeit einen guten Durchflusswert haben sollten. Zudem brauchst du eine leistungsstarke Pumpe wie zu Beispiel die Aquastream XT. Damit wäre es schon geschafft. Gegen das Kondenswasser schützt du dich durch Kauf von Kühlern, die eine Plexiglasoberfläche haben, bzw Kunststoff. Die schmalen Metallränder der Kühler isoliere ich durch ein zurechtgeschnittenes Handtuch, die Schläuche werden komplett mit flexibler Heizungsrohrisolierung gedämmt und mit Panzer Tape fixiert. Dennoch kann es aufgrund der baulichen Lage zur Tropfenbildung am Prozessor kommen (lässt sich leider nicht ausschließen). Dazu bitte die Grafikkarte auf der Oberseite und den PCI-Express Steckplatz mit einem Stück Handtuch abdecken, nicht zu dick , damit eine gute Belüftung gewährleistet bleibt. Klingt vielleicht etwas provisorisch, ist aber sehr wirksam ... in meinem Fall, da ich die Grafikkarte auch gechillt kühle. Gänzlich verhindern und bekämpfen lässt sich Kondeswasser leider nicht  ... hat mich zu Anfangszeiten schon ein paar Bauteile (Mainboards + Grafikkarten) gekostet ... Lehrgeld aufgrund Unachtsamkeit 

Deinen E8500 hatte ich zum Beispiel dauerhaft auf 4,5Ghz, für Benches auf 5,0 GHz 

Ach ja ... in meinem Gefrierschrank habe ich ein 40 l Glas Behälter (passend angefertigt) der die Kühlflüssigkeit für den Wasserklreislauf enthält. Siehe Bilder der ersten Seite dieses Threads.


----------

